#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποίηση υπεργολάβων και συνεργείων κατασκευής

## SIRADRAB

*(από μεταφορά)*

Καλά είναι όλα αυτά που λέτε με τις σφραγίδες, τους ελέγχους της πολεοδομίας, τις ευθύνες μηχανικών και πολλά άλλα. Με την κατασκευή την ίδια τι κάνουμε? Ποιός κατασκευάζει? Ποιός είναι ο κ. Μπετατζής ο κ. Σιδεράς ο κ..κκ? Ο σωστός έλεγχος της χαρτούρας μας μάρανε!

----------


## tmoug

Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε τα εύκολα δύσκολα. 

1) Ας φτιάξουνε ένα ΙΕΚ, σχολές που να μαθαίνουνε τα στοιχειώδη για σκαλωσίες, ξυλοτύπους, σκυρόδεμα.

2) Όποιος είναι πιστοποιημένος παίρνει και τον τίτλο του κ.Σιδερά, του κ.Καλουπατζή μαζί με μια πρακτική άσκηση κτλ. (τέρμα στην μαθητεία δίπλα στον μάστορα για 10 χρόνια)

3) Ο "πτυχιούχος" μάστορας έχει τη δυνατότητα να φτιάχνει επιχείρηση, να ανοίγει κωδικό απασχόλησης στην εφορία. Άρα φτιάχνεται μητρωό τεχνιτών.

4) Πριν την έναρξη του έργου θα ακολουθεί τη διαδικασία που ακολουθούμε και εμείς. Πλήρης ανάληψη της ευθύνης ότι ξέρει να εφαρμόζει την τέχνη και τις αρχές της επιστήμης.

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν ήδη για τους υδραυλικούς και τους ηλεκτρολόγους, γιατί όχι και για τους υπόλοιπους?

----------

SIRADRAB

----------


## JTB

> 3) Ο "πτυχιούχος" μάστορας έχει τη δυνατότητα να φτιάχνει επιχείρηση, να ανοίγει κωδικό απασχόλησης στην εφορία. Άρα φτιάχνεται μητρωό τεχνιτών.
> 
> 4) Πριν την έναρξη του έργου θα ακολουθεί τη διαδικασία που ακολουθούμε και εμείς. Πλήρης ανάληψη της ευθύνης ότι ξέρει να εφαρμόζει την τέχνη και τις αρχές της επιστήμης.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν ήδη για τους υδραυλικούς και τους ηλεκτρολόγους, γιατί όχι και για τους υπόλοιπους?


 
Τί εννοείς; Πως θεσπίζεται η ευθύνη / συνυπευθυνότητα των ηλεκτρολόγων και των υδραυλικών; Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ, άν έχεις κάτι από νομοθεσία ή απόφαση, θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ....

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Στο εξωτερικό πάντως, νομίζω δεν υπάρχει η λέξη "υπεργολάβος".Μόνο εταιρείες,οι οποίες και απασχολούν το αντίστοιχο προσωπικό,αναλαμβάνοντας φυσικά κάθε ευθύνη.Γνωρίζει κανείς από πρώτο χέρι τι ισχύει?

----------


## tmoug

Φίλε JTB η απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου είν αι πολύ απλή:



> Τί εννοείς; Πως θεσπίζεται η ευθύνη / συνυπευθυνότητα των ηλεκτρολόγων και των υδραυλικών; Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ, άν έχεις κάτι από νομοθεσία ή απόφαση, θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ....


Η απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου είναι πολύ απλή: συνήθως υπογραφή = ανάληψη ευθύνης.
Για την έκδιση οικοδομικής άδειας απαιτείται η υπογραφή του υδραυλικού για την εγκατάσταση θεωρημένη από το σωματείο του.
Δες τη σελίδα τους: http://www.obye.gr

Για να πάρει ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ ένα κτίριο υποβάλλει τα έγγραφα και την υπογραφή του ο εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Αν για το κτίριο προβλέπεται μελέτη υδρ-αποχ-ηλεκτ, τότε θα υπάρχει κι επιβλέπων, αν όχι, τότε αναλαμβάνει ευθύνες αυτός που κάνει την εγκατάσταση. 
Το όλο θέμα ξεκίνησε λόγω της κρατικής υποκρισίας και αδιαφορίας.
Μας έχουν ζαλίσει τον έρωτα με την χαρτούρα και με τις πολεοδομίες, τους ελέγχους μελετών, τους ΓΟΚ, ΕΑΚ, ΝΕΑΚ, ΚΤΧ και δεν συμαζεύεται. Τι να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά όταν δεν έχεις θεσπίσει σαν κράτος κανόνες παραγωγής του τελικού προιόντος.

----------


## Theo

Κανόνες αγαπητέ υπάρχουν, για να ακριβολογούμε.

Τώρα αν αυτοί είναι ανεπαρκείς και αστείοι, αυτό είναι το θέμα.

Και εδώ είναι η κύρια παθογένεια του ελληνικού νεότερου κράτους. Η έλλειψη στόχου και η θεσμοθέτηση βασικών πραγμάτων βήμα-βήμα.Baby steps. Για παραπάνω δεν είμασταν ούτε από ιδρύσεώς του νεοελληνικού κράτους.

Δεν υπάρχει αρχή και τέλος. Όλα ένας αχταρμάς. Και στο τέλος καταλήγουν στην εφαρμογή τους, όλα μα όλα, να αποδεικνύονται τραγελαφικά.

Στο θέμα της οικοδομής. Υπάρχει και ένας θετικός αναχωματικός παράγοντας.

Η αγορά. Μετά από κάποιες αποτυχημένες πράξεις θα απορρίψει τον κακό τεχνίτη και ανίδεο μάστορα. 

Το κακό θα το έχει πράξει ήδη βέβαια.

Αυτό κατ' ανάγκη δεν είναι τόσο κακό για εμάς. 
Στη συνείδηση του έλληνα υπάρχει διαβάθμιση οικονομική στα επαγγέλματα που συνηθίζουμε να αποκαλούμε τεχνικά.

Ο φτωχός θα το κάνει μόνος.
Ο μικροαστός-μεσοαστός θα βάλει τα φθηνά συνεργεία και θα κάνει και έρευνα αγοράς να αποδείξει ότι τόση συσσωρευμένη εξυπνάδα στα cc του εγκεφάλου του αποδίδουν καρπούς και κουράστηκε, αλλά βρήκε τον φθηνότερο, που τυγχάνει να είναι και ο ποιοτικότερος και καλύτερος. Ο φοβιτσιάρης και νομοταγής πολίτης στην ίδια κατηγορία, θα βάλει φρέσκο και άγουρο μηχανικό που θα ζητήσει την μικρότερη αμοιβή.
Ο αστός-μεγαλοαστός θα βάλει μηχανικό. Γνωστό, με περγαμηνές. Με portfolio και πελάτισσα και τη γειτόνισσα.

Χαίρομαι όταν εμφανίζομαι 2ος κάπου. Χρεώνω τα διπλά πλέον.

Από το κράτος θεσμικά δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Στα χρόνια ζωής μου και για τους λόγους που πολλάκις έχω αναφερθεί, δεν είδα ποτέ κάτι που να δείχνει ή έστω να αφήνει υπόνοια στοχοθεσίας και εξέλιξης.

Από την κοινωνία, την πολιτεία (πολίτες) και το δήμο(δημότες-κοινά) περιμένω περισσότερα.

Σε αυτούς πέφτει το φορτίο "άτυπης πιστοποίησης" όλων των εμπλεκομένων στην οικοδομή.

Από το κράτος το μόνο που απαιτώ είναι παιδεία. Ενημέρωση για το που απευθυνόμαστε. Ποιον καλούμε 1ο ?

Τον μηχανικό.


Ιδεατό θα ήταν το κάτωθι, αν πίστευα περισσότερο και στο θεσμό του ΤΕΕ....:

Μέσω της διοχέτευσης όλων των αρμοδιοτήτων και υποχρεώσεων στους μηχανικούς, με την παράλληλη μεταφορά ΟΛΩΝ των ευθυνών στους ίδιους, τότε θεωρώ σίγουρο πως τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο.

ΜΗΚΙΕ και νέο νομοθετικό υπόβαθρο στην οικοδόμηση στην Ελλάδα με πέρασμα όλων των ευθυνών-αρμοδιοτήτων στους μηχανικούς.

----------


## RTouris

Στο εξωτερικό υπάρχει ο consultant που εκπονεί τις μελέτες, ο contractor που αναλαμβάνει την κατασκευή και ο sub-contractor που σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση αποτελεί τον υπεργολάβο του εκάστοτε έργου. Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο "ελεύθερη μετάφραση" είναι επειδή οι συμφωνίες που γίνονται τουλάχιστον στο Ην. Βασίλειο από όπου έχω και εργασιακή εμπειρία συμπεριλαμβάνουν πολλά περισσότερα από ένα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό που γίνεται στην καλύτερη στην Ελλάδα σε μικρά ιδιωτικά έργα..

Γενικά με τους υπεργολάβους, προμηθευτές και συνεργεία κατασκευής εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα καθότι δεν μπορεί να πιστοποιηθεί η ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υλικών με μη καταστρεπτικές μεθόδους και των παρεχομένων τους επίσης υπηρεσιών..

----------


## sofiazoe

Αυτό κατ' ανάγκη δεν είναι τόσο κακό για εμάς. 
Στη συνείδηση του έλληνα υπάρχει διαβάθμιση οικονομική στα επαγγέλματα που συνηθίζουμε να αποκαλούμε τεχνικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιο δεν είναι κακό Σοφία. Η πιστοποίηση των υλικών, των τεχνικών, και των δύο;

----------

